# US Navy Sailor available for help with charter services on weekends.



## PAfishing69 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello everyone to the Texas fishing community, I would like to take this opportunity to see if anyone needed help pretty much anywhere along the coast of Texas with charter services, I would definitely be a great helping hand and first mate on any boat that is in need of one, definitely know how to clean the boat, help with different tackle setup, and assist clients with their fishing experience throughout the day. Have had lots of experience fishing out of the Outer Banks, NC with a variety of fishing species....(Anyone that wants info on charter services in the Outer Banks I could hook you up with some good guides.) I would be available most weekends which would probably give some other guys a well deserved day or two off. I am in the Navy stationed in Fort Sam Houston, San Antonio studying to be a Medical Laboratory Technologist, and will be here until August or possible next February plenty of time to make some extra money, but definitely not needed would much rather work for the experience and sheer enjoyment, thank you guys for your time, really appreciate it. If you know anyone in need of help or that is short of hand definitely have them PM me or give me their info so I can get in contact with them, thanks everyone glad to be a part of the Texas fishing community, Happy Fishing- Troutman


----------

